# first time breeder help?



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Im thinking about breeding lola, im in no rush to just would quiet like another boy chihuahua (one of her pups)..
shes 1 now,

-When is a good age to breed?
-what weight should they be to give healthy pups?
-does anyone have any pictures of there chi when they got pregnant..
(so i can see if lola's much smaller)
-And also will the male HAVE to be smaller than lola? or can it just be a normal sized chihuahua?

Anyother helpfull questions would be great!

Resent pics of lola...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

If you read through this forum you will find lots of information on breeding - what I have learned is that it is not for the feint hearted.

There can be many complications, the mother sometimes needs a caesearean section - which can be expensive, the rearing of such small pups is difficult, you would need to be there 24/7 with them when they are tiny to make sure they are thriving- hypoglycemia can be a real danger to them.

You really have to question is it worth possibly losing Lola in order to get a boy pup - it could cost you a lot more in vet fees, stud, and other essentials than if you were to just buy one.

I know I never could nor would breed from my pets - I will leave it to the experts, I would be far too afraid of something going wrong.

So read all you can and if you do decide to go ahead - be sure you have expert advice and a good vet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please see this link for great information...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=42132


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

yep she passes it all


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

When is a good age to breed, well that is the question..
It is important that you don't breed her anytime under one year of age. Chihuahuas tend to have complications due to their small size and more often than not there will be a labor situation that will require human help. For the sake of your dog PLEASE don't breed until you know all you can about heat, breeding, pregnancy, whelping, etc. Dogs and pups have lost their lives in labor due to the irresponsibility of the owner. There are so many pros and cons to this process that I don't know where I would begin explaining them all! Whatever you do I'm sure you will do what is best for you and your dog. 

What weight should they be to give healthy puppies?
I myself would say anything over 3.5lb, I have photos of Lola but it wouldn't be much help as like I said as long as shes over 3.5lb when you breed should be fine. 
- Please note 3.5lb is just my opinion, I know breeders who have breed smaller without any complications but also breeders who have breed with complications. 

Will the male HAVE to be smaller than lola? or can it just be a normal sized chihuahua?
*YES!!!* You must have a smaller chihuahua, thats why a lot of people use Marley as stud due to his small size. If you have male who is bigger 8/10
the pupies are too big for the mum and option is to have a C-section which can be up to £600-£900. 

If you would like any more information feel free to pm me.


----------

